# American Idol



## Michaela (Jan 19, 2007)

I dunno when this series started in the US, but it's started here tonight, right now, 4 hours of it in one go!!:shock:

So is anyone else watching it or not? Am I the only one? I love the auditions, so hilarious!:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

I watched the past few nights (it was 2 hourseach night for us). Its a guilty pleasure. I dont watch once thecompetition gets serious, I just like watching all these awful peopleat the beginning. I know, thats horrible


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 19, 2007)

I enjoy watching it, but I don't like the humiliations. I love it when a wonderful singer appears. I get goose bumps!

I love the brother and sister.


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> I enjoy watching it, but I don't like the humiliations. Ilove it when a wonderful singer appears. I get goose bumps!
> 
> I love the brother and sister.


I agree. I get a kick out of some of the people who are awful, but ihate when they are so mean. Some people they are just so cruel too andits unnecessary.

I love the brother and sister too. The brother was amazing


----------



## Michaela (Jan 19, 2007)

So how far ahead are you guys then? This is thefirst night here, but they're showing two episodes, as far as I canremember they do this until the phone in votes.

It's the Minneapolis or whatever I have no idea how to spell that lol,OMG the girl who did the Lion from the wizard of oz!:shock::roflmao:

Haley, I love this bit too, the American Idol auditions are sodifferent to the X factor ones, everything is all soppy and emotionalon American Idol!:rollseyes


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> OMG the girl who did the Lion from the wizard of oz!:shock::roflmao:


yeah I think we're only like a few days ahead. That girl was awesome.Some of them make me wonder if its real or if they just wanna be on TV,ya know?!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 19, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> I enjoy watching it, but I don't like the humiliations. Ilove it when a wonderful singer appears. I get goose bumps!
> 
> I love the brother and sister.


I've yet to see someone like this on it yet, hopefully some are coming up!

The brother and sister haven't been on yet, although, whoever winsprobably won't be famous here, there's been what, 6 series' now? Andthe only person that's known here is Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 19, 2007)

Ha Ha, I was thinking of starting a thread onthis! Haley, you're too funny. I love to watch the-sorry- idiots that think they can sing. Did you guys seethat lady and said she had a degree and such. She had a tudewhen they said no way and thought she was all that, funny.Simon's a gag, I know, I know he's mean, but ya know what? Ican't stand The Maury Show where they have umpteen kids and/orpaternity tests and don't know who the dad is, Maury needs to be likeSimon-he he.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 19, 2007)

OH there was one girl with very curly hair - shewas only 16 I think (but looked older)... can't remember her name, shewas REALLY good - in the 3rd or 4th hourI think.. I think shesang some Celine...

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Spring (Jan 19, 2007)

I like American Idol, but don't think if you hadtrue talent is a good way to go. Sure, it gives you a recordingcontract but you are always labeled as "American Idol Winner". Likethat Chris Daughtry(sp?), who was a runner up, but is more successfulthan the actual winner. 

It's still fun to watch though! . I'm starting to thinktheypay the _really _bad singers to audition for entertainment! Theycan't be serious!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ilike American Idol, but don't think if you had true talent is a goodway to go. Sure, it gives you a recording contract but you are alwayslabeled as "American Idol Winner". Like that Chris Daughtry(sp?), whowas a runner up, but is more successful than the actual winner.
> 
> It's still fun to watch though! . I'm starting to thinktheypay the _really _bad singers to audition for entertainment! Theycan't be serious!


My mum and I are convinced that man "Red" (we just saw him) was paid to go on:lol

I was wondering if that man Taylor was successful, he didn't even release a single here.:?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 19, 2007)

> I was wondering if that man Taylor was successful, he didn't even release a single here.


I believe both Taylor Hicks and Fantasia have both just released a CD.I don't know if Taylor's had any hit singles yet; haven't heardanything from him. I did hear a lot of radio play several months agowhen Bo Bice released a single (The Real Thing). I believe CarrieUnderwood has been doing extremely well in the country genre, ClayAiken has been successful, and Kelly Clarkson has been riding high eversince she won. I haven't heard anything about Ruben Studdard; I'venever heard a song of his released here. It seems not all winners arehighly successful, but some are...either way it's a great way for newtalent to be exposed - once you get past the auditions and have weededout the attention-seekers and singer-wannabes-but-never-ever-should. 

As far as Simon...he's rude and crude with many of the contestants, butI will bet you that many of the viewers tune in just to see what hewill say next, who he will slam with his insults. I doubt the showwould be nearly as successful without him. Unfortunately he does hurtpeople...remember the show where he remarked about one of the women whowas quite overweight? I can't remember her name now, but she did getchosen to go on to Hollywood, and she was direct with him when she sawhim...telling Simon that he hurt her with his nasty remarks. And heapologized. However, that didn't deter him from continuing on with hisslings and barbs...the bushbaby comment to that one young guy the othernight was quite nasty. Still, I do like the show, and oddly enough I dolike Simon. I enjoy watching some of the people who audition just forthe sake of appearing on tv (to a certain point)...and I love watchingthe real talent emerge too...not to mention some of the stories behindthe people as well. American Idol is very addictive!

(However, I wouldn't want to be one of the judges...can you imaginesitting through the thousands upon thousands of odd/silly/boringauditions that they do? After the first 20 or 30 I'd be so wanting outof there...lol)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 20, 2007)

Bassetluv, I believe you are referring to Mandisa, the overweight girl. Boy, she put Simon in his place too.

Spring, Chris Daughtery does have a cd out, it's not solo though, it'sa band called Daughtery, I have it. He should have oneIMO. The votes got screwed up between him and Kathryn andalot of his calls (votes) went to her # :shock:. I didn'tcare for her too much either. I love Chris, did from thebeginning. He was offered to join the band Fuel, butdeclined. I have his cd, it's pretty darn good. Hehas a very powerful voice.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 20, 2007)

Mandisa! Yes, that's the girl. Didn't she havethe most powerful voice?! I think everyone was shocked when she gotvoted out; I thought she had a great chance of winning. She was alsovery classy, I thought, the way she expressed to Simon that hiscomments had hurt her, yet she wasn't angry with him. I hope she'sdoing well with her singing career.


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 22, 2007)

I only watch the auditions, when it starts to get "serious" I can't stand it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 22, 2007)

I love the show, after American Idol, we get Canadian Idol in the summer.

I thought I was going to fall off the sofa last week I was laughing sohard. What did you think of the girl that brought her motherin with her.

I still think they made a mistake when Rubin won, I really believe thatClay was the winner but they some how screwed thatup. If you remember it was Clay's CD that came out beforeRubins, and I heard on one of the shows that it was in the contractthat no one could have a CD release before the winners was released.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I love the show, after American Idol, we get Canadian Idol in the summer.
> 
> I thought I was going to fall off the sofa last week I was laughing sohard. What did you think of the girl that brought her motherin with her.




:roflmao:

And then she sang the Pussycat Dolls!!!!:shock2::roflmao:

We used to have Pop Idol here, that was actually the "original" Idol,Simon Cowell was a judge on that, we only had two series of that. 

Then Simon created a new show, the X Factor, and we've had 3 years ofthat now, it's way better than Pop Idol was, it just finished atChristmas, but IMO the wrong person won!!!:X


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2007)

So is anyone watching Idol now? 

Did you see the first character that was on?:vomit: OMG where do these people come from.

Well I gotta get back to the show.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 24, 2007)

I watched the last 2 in the firsthour. That geek had to go.That last chickwas good.(Oops, she was 2nd to the last chick). 

Now I have to watch Tease, but I'll be flipping on commericials.

Susan, I really don't know where they come from OR what they're thinking...:shock2:.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

So you guys get it during the week then? Here it be&#39;s on a Friday night, and X Factor on a Saturday.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Michaela, it&#39;s on here on Tues and Wed night. After auditions it will only be Tues, I think.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh thanks, I think that&#39;s a little weird, wouldn&#39;t ratings be higher on the weekend? 

Maybe not, I don&#39;t know:?Maybe it&#39;s just the UK, but almost all reality tv is on the weekends, unless it&#39;s one that&#39;s on every night.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2007)

Michaela, make sure you watch it from the beginning, you really have to see the first guy.:laugh:

Susan:bunnybutt:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Most of our reality shows are on on weeknights, that is weird, and perhaps ratings would be better on weekends. Some of the shows I watch will rerun on weekends the vh1 and say mtv do, sometimes Oxygen too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

Who's going to watch the girlstonight? I am rooting for Gina. She's fromNaperville, near Chicago and her cover band comes to my town almostonce a month. They're great! She was on Idol lastyear and flubbed the words to a song in the beginning, so she's backagain. I hope she does well. Can't wait to see.:colors:

Those of you in Ireland and UK and maybe Canada and Australia may not get it until Friday, I think.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep we get it on Friday, but if it was ontonight I couldn't watch because of the amount of hw I get:shock: so Idon't mind at all!! The only problem is we get the boys andthegirls one after the other so it is really long!! lol

I was wondering how far behind we were, this will be our first week ofthem properly singing live (though obviously it isnt live for us!),last week we saw Hollywood week and when they brought it down to thelast 24. Where are you at in the US?:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

Guys last night, girls tonight. So, yeah, it'll be four hours long for you!:shock: It was 2 last night and 2 tonight!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah yes, I remember that from last year:?, it's repeated on Sunday so if I miss some I can watch it then

I will look forward to when they are all joined on one show! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2007)

What did you guys think of them lastnight? I thought their were a couple of half decentones. I tend to agree with Simon, most of the guys choosereally boring songs. No one stood out for me. 

I remember when Clay (who I thought should have won) and Rubin were on they stood out from the very beginning.

I'll be watching tonight.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2007)

I was going to check their names, I don'tremember all of them, site must be down. Let's seehere. That one overweight guy w/ the fro I thought was reallygood. I also thought that the beat boxer was verygood. That's about it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2007)

So who did everybody like. I loved thelast girl, she was amazing. Their were 2 - 3 otherones that were really good too. The guys are very lucky thatthey have to have 6 picked or I think more girls would be in the final12. 

susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, overall, they did better than theguys. My girl was the one that did "All By Myself", she didgreat. I voted like 30 times!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 4, 2007)

Who are you all liking so far?

I like Blake


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 4, 2007)

I like Lakisha Jones and Melinda Doolittle, they both have great voices.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

Michaela, I like Blake too. Also, theheavy set guy with the big hair. Of course, I have to go withmy girl, Gina! Some people on the Idol boards are sayingshe's got an attitude, I don't see it. She's done good sofar, I voted 63 times Wed night:shock:.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like Melinda Doolittle and Chris Sligh.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 4, 2007)

Out of the guys I like Blake and the skinny Chris hehe

and our of the girls definately Lakisha and Melinda


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Crystal, it's Crystal-He he-I love sayingthat. There's a Crystal at my office and when we call eachother that's what we say. Ha

Does nobody like Gina? Darn it.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2007)

hahahahaha Hey! I hung around with 2Crystal's in school, all spelt the same too. That got alittle too much sometimes hehehe

I don't remember which one Gina is?~ hehe


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> I don't remember which one Gina is?~ hehe


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2007)

Ohhhh right!!! Yes I do like her!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 5, 2007)

I like Gina too, but I think she was betterlast week. I have trouble remembering the girlsnames:bagheadBut I remember most of the boys


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I have trouble remembering the girlsnames:bagheadBut I remember most of the boys




Hahahaha I Agree with you there Michaela.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 5, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ihave trouble remembering the girls names:bagheadBut Iremember most of the boys
> ...


:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *Crystalballl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Michaela wrote: *
> ...




I have trouble remembering both the guys and girls names.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, I just watched Idol and it was reallybad, maybe 2 were so so. Lets hope thegirls will be better.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes I agree. It wasn't very good atall! I ended up getting up and putting the dishwasher awaylol Lost my interest


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

The guys really haven't done that great from thestart. I don't get that at all. You should bebringing your all, your A-game, they just aren't doing that.

Watch out for the girls tomorrow! Come on, Gina! arty0002::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds great for Friday....:?

Let me know if the girls are any better tonight!!!But don't tell me who goes out!!! lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll let you know the minute it'sover. After last night, I know they will do better than theguys, they have so far. Should be interesting, at least theyknow they have to _bring it_.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 7, 2007)

So far I've found this season to be rather boring...:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> So far I've found this season to be rather boring...:?




My son made a comment last night, he doesn't like the guys, that's for sure.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So far I'vefound this season to be rather boring...:?
> ...


It always is at this stage though, once they're down to about 10 peopleand you start getting to know the contestants a little better it's moreinteresting.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Bassetluv wrote: *
> ...


True! I like that Sanjay, he's nice, but he keeps making very poor song choices.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:
*


> True! I like that Sanjay, he's nice, but he keeps making very poor song choices.


I don't really like him...he seems a bit, well, strange.:rofl: He has a really good voice though.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he sings real well, I just think he's a nicekid. Wait til you hear what Simon said to him last night, itwas quite comical! Do you remember that Simon did call himstrange too when he had that hat on?


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sanjay's gotta go tomorrow. Although Chris Slighwas really the only decent singer last night. Jared Cotter was ok too.I don't get the exitement over Chris Richardson. I never thought he wasa great singer. I think the judges like him just because he looks alittle like Timberlake.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know how he stayed from last week. His family must've voted like crazy!:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Gina rocked something good. :rimshot:

Can't say the band-cuz Michaela will know it (and, she can't watch it til Friday!):embarrassed:


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2007)

After last night, I think Melinda Doolittle will win the whole ball of wax!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with you Mambo, she is really good and she seems really nice too.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> After last night, I think Melinda Doolittle will win the whole ball of wax!


I think so too!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 8, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> After last night, I think Melinda Doolittle will win the whole ball of wax!




I think I have to agree with that one!! But yes, Gina did Rock. But I really like her hehehe


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gina did rock last night, but I think thereabout 3 other girls that are in just a higher echelon than her when itcomes to pure singing talent.

By the way, I got tickets to see Taylor Hicks live April 1st. Rock On.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> By the way, I got tickets to see Taylor Hicks live April 1st. Rock On.


We've yet to hear from Taylor Hicks here!:shock:

Tomorrow night sounds good:elephant:, but I will have to sit through the boys first! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, I agree with all of them except the lastguy should not be there, Sundance should definetly have been in the top12. Also the last girl that was choosen I feel it should havebeen the other one.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 8, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Wow, I agree with all of them except the last guy should notbe there, Sundance should definetly have been in the top 12.Also the last girl that was choosen I feel it should have been theother one.


Completely Agree!!! Sundance should not be going home, and neither should that girl of!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow, I agreewith all of them except the last guy should not be there, Sundanceshould definetly have been in the top 12. Also the last girlthat was choosen I feel it should have been the other one.
> ...


Sanjaya should have been gone 2 weeks ago. He knows it too,did you see his face the whole show and last week when the results weregiven? He was shocked he was staying.

Stephanie should not have been sent home either. Antonella should have been gone 2 weeks ago too! 

They need to change it back to the judges, not America. Thereare too many peeps that don't know diddly voting. JMO.

Gina stayed though, so, I am very happy about that! I voted over 100 times for her.:shock:


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 8, 2007)

This is the one frustration I have with AmericanIdol...because the voting is cast by the public, I suspect that amajority of the votes aren't based upon talent at all; it is more of apopularity contest. I really like Sanjaya...he comes across as a verysweet kid with a lot of potential...but he certainly isn't anywherenear the caliber of some of the other contestants. Sundance's vocalsblew Sanjaya out of the water, yet who got sent home tonight? Samething with Antonella...she has a voice that I'd call 'adequate', butlike Sanjaya, not the same caliber as the others at all. 

In this sense it's a shame, as some of the best vocalists geteradicated from the competition for reasons that have nothing to dowith singing. Hopefully though, the good ones will have been noticed bysomeone out there in the business and will get a chance anyway.

Yep, I'd much rather see the voting handed over to the judges too, instead of the public. Ah well...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> This is the one frustration I have with AmericanIdol...because the voting is cast by the public, I suspect that amajority of the votes aren't based upon talent at all; it is more of apopularity contest. I really like Sanjaya...he comes across as a verysweet kid with a lot of potential...but he certainly isn't anywherenear the caliber of some of the other contestants. Sundance's vocalsblew Sanjaya out of the water, yet who got sent home tonight? Samething with Antonella...she has a voice that I'd call 'adequate', butlike Sanjaya, not the same caliber as the others at all.
> 
> In this sense it's a shame, as some of the best vocalists geteradicated from the competition for reasons that have nothing to dowith singing. Hopefully though, the good ones will have been noticed bysomeone out there in the business and will get a chance anyway.
> 
> Yep, I'd much rather see the voting handed over to the judges too, instead of the public. Ah well...




I swear that Sanjaya's family has to be voting out theirbutts:shock:. Have to be. Antonella needed to gothough, she had a wrong song choice everytime, same asSanjaya. Hayley still shouldn't be there, it should beStephanie.:disgust: The jugdes agreed on that.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2007)

You can vote as many times as youwant. It'd be more fair if you could only doacertain number of times per phone number.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Meh, Blake got through, that's all I really cared about it.

Very disappointed in Chris Sligh, he's usually much better.

A bit O/T but does anyone know the age limit of American Idol? Here onthe X Factor (the UK equivalent) they've just lowered it from 16, to14!!!:shock: I think that's way too young!! I think 16 is too youngreally....

They also sacked the presented and one of the judges!:shock: There'sbeen rumours that Paula from American Idol is going to take hisplace!!:? Well, Simon does both I guess....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 14, 2007)

Who got kicked off I was out for dinner with the In Laws so I missed it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

it hasn't aired yet here.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

Um, Brandon. This is completelyridiculous, it's rigged or something. Sanjaya made it throughagain!!!!!!! I'm sorry, but this is sad.:X Everyoneis complaining on the idol boards. Just---unbelievable!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 14, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Um, Brandon. This is completely ridiculous, it'srigged or something. Sanjaya made it throughagain!!!!!!! I'm sorry, but this is sad.:X Everyoneis complaining on the idol boards.Just---unbelievable!


So Completely Agree. How rediculous is that? Howdid he get to stay?!! This year really sucks if I do say so!

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Crystal, it's Crystal, Ha Ha. I agree. Something is up. Rigged? Donno.:X


----------



## Spring (Mar 14, 2007)

Ughh... It's almost a pain to watch.. there isno guy on the show that IMO should win. NOT even close! I think thejudges made a huge mistake in who they picked, minus a few. I reallyhope they change the voting system. Sanjaya is pretty much justaverage.. I have no clue how he beat Sun Dance a week or so ago! I wasso mad!

... I love Melinda though!

Melinda all the way! arty:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

They do need to change the voting, but if it includes the judges-they have their favorites, so.

Most of them should not have gone, just that darn Sanjaya, comeon! Too many teeny boppers voting for him, and they're sayingpeeps from India in calling centers are too:shock:. It'ssupposed to be US only. Sundace should never have left,neither should Brandon or Stephanie, I think it was.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, I don't agree with most that have left sofar. Some of the ones that are still there should begone. I can't believe that Sanjaya is still there, but Idon't think he can believe he is still there either hahahaha

Crystal


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly, I can't even watch this season becauseevery episode I watch, everyone sucks! This season is theworst so far for who they picked to make it. No one standsout except that one girl Melinda. No one has personality, noone is unique...

__________
Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 15, 2007)

Watch Sanjaya next week when he is once again inthe bottom 3 but winds up being safe (yep, my psychic prediction)...the look on his face every time this happens says it all. Heknows he should have been gone a while ago, and that people who havebeen cut were much better than him...he looks guilty every time hewalks back to the seats. It really takes a lot out of the show whenpeople are kept in because of either looks or personality, but noaccount is taken for their actual singing ability. Sanjaya really doeshave a strong likeability factor (my gosh, his smile is so endearing!),but when the good ones get voted out and the bad singers stay, it makesthe show very uninteresting.

Right now the only ones I really like are Lakisha and Melinda...buteven with them, they don't *shine* as others in past seasons have.Melinda is about the closest I would say they come to someone who hasboth the singing talent _and_ likeable qualities...otherwise, Ifind every one of these contestants - as Simon sometimes says -forgettable.

Even Raph gives two ears down for this season of Idol...:?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe they should change the format of the showin some way:?. I agree with everyone, it's rubbish this year. But ithas been happening the same way for so long now, a little change woulddo no harm!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, what did you think of it Friday Michaela?

It's about to come on here-two hours! They must have 2 performances each. This ought to be interesting...


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2007)

Nothing else on tv... so I will attempt to watch tonight. Hopefully it will be better than past weeks...

__________
Nadia


----------



## Spring (Mar 20, 2007)

If that Sanjuya kid stays in.. I'm going to shoot the T.V!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 20, 2007)

We won't know that til tomorrow, but yeah, Iagree. He's wearing something stupid againtonight:disgust:. He'll screw up, I know it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2007)

How can Sanjaya still be inthere?:craziness that girl that was crying seemed to likehim...guess shes been voting for him


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> How can Sanjaya still be in there?:craziness thatgirl that was crying seemed to like him...guess shes been voting forhim


Yeah, but what Simon said was exactly what I said during hisperformance-this is what I said aloud"she's crying cuz he's sobad:shock:". Sorry any San fans.


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

haha, thats what I said too Snuff!! And it was so funny how they kept panning back to her and she looked like she was in pain.

I know it was because she was a huge fan, but I couldnt help thinking it was because he is so terrible


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 21, 2007)

Hahaha that's hilarious. My fiance and I said the exact same thing. 

I'm sorry but this season is sort of painful. I'm not really enjoying it like I have in the past.


----------



## Spring (Mar 21, 2007)

I was laughing so hard when they kept going backto that girl crying. I was like WHAT ARE YOU CRYING ABOUT! I hope hegoes next week, then she'll really have something to cry about.

:disgust:

Sorry I sound harsh, I just want him out of the competition. I have anawful feeling that he's going to make it to the final 3 or somethingstupid like that. He's not even an average singer! 

If he stays in... GAAAH! :banghead


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMHO That little girl was a plant.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Iwas laughing so hard when they kept going back to that girl crying. Iwas like WHAT ARE YOU CRYING ABOUT! I hope he goes next week, thenshe'll really have something to cry about.
> 
> :disgust:
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Spring! True! It won't happenthough. I just hope Gina stays:nerves1. Phil may bethe one going. He was already in the bottom 3 more than once.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard this morning (Howie Mandel was on Regis&amp; Kelly) that their issome kind of forum on theInternet that is asking everyoneto vote for Sanjaya becausehe's the worst on the show and they want the worst singer towin. I guess it's to show up the American Idol producers thatthe worst can actually win.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, there is a site. It's actuallyaweful, I went to it once just to see it. The peeps on therehave awful language too. I don't get why AI can't have thatsite shut down, it's an anti-American Idol site.:dunno:


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> IMHO That little girl was a plant.


I agree, now that I think of it. They were talking about that on theradio this morning, how it was "british invasion" and thats how younggirls used to get over groups like the beetles, etc. They said it wasprobably all staged.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > IMHO That little girl was a plant.
> ...


On the Idol boards they're saying she was paid to cry:shock:.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Iwas laughing so hard when they kept going back to that girl crying. Iwas like WHAT ARE YOU CRYING ABOUT! I hope he goes next week, thenshe'll really have something to cry about.


:yeahthat

I'm right there with ya, Spring.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 21, 2007)

On the crying girl. On an AI forum someoneclaimed they were at the dress rehearsal and the crying girl startedcrying for Sanjaya there. After they saw her reaction they invited herher to the live show, knowing they would get the samereaction and apparently decided to expoit the whole deal during thelive show. That's show business.:?


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 21, 2007)

You know what? I actually enjoyed Sanjaya'sperformance this week. Even though he is way below every othercompetitor in terms of talent, the song he did was fun, upbeat, and youcould tell he enjoyed himself...he had come out of his shell. I stillagree that Sanjaya should have been voted out a while ago, but it wasnice to see him looking relaxed on stage and kicking it up a bit. 

LOL...when I saw the little girl in the audience crying, it reminded meof waaaay back in 1977 when my sister, our dad, and myself drove toOntario to visit some relatives. We were staying in Mississauga, notfar from Toronto, when my sister heard on the radio that the Bay CityRollers were going to be performing in town. Being 15 years old (andabsolutely in love with Derrick, the drummer) she was just about peeingher pants and ready to sell her soul, pleading desperately with our dadto get tickets for the concert. I guess she beat him down, cuz hefinally managed to purchase a pair from scalpers - the show had beensold out for weeks - and she and I went. If you could've seen herface...OMG...it was _hilarious_! Take that little girl fromAmerican Idol and emphasize the emotions by a gazillion, and that wasmy sister during the BCR concert. I swear she looked completely stoned,and no one could talk to her for the next day or so....she waspossessed with dreamy, loved-filled stares into empty space. Meantime,I was mortified to be standing in a concert (and more esp., in thewaiting line outside the arena beforehand) with a bunch of screaming,maniacial dorky-looking, plaid-covered, pants-too-short, Scottishscarves around neck, pre-teens. Thankfully I'm short and was able tohide myself pretty well. (Of course, I never would admit out loud thateven though I was almost 19, I had a secret crush on Eric *sigh* ).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

The results tonight were ridiculous, that girlshould not have been kicked off, it should have been one of the lastgroup of 3. I'm beginning to think Idol this year is a farce.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't agree with you more on that. Honestly,Stephanie is one of the most talented ones. I'm hoping Sanjaya getskicked next week. He in no way belongs among all the rest of them!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Nessa! Haven't seen you in awhile!

I agree, it's a farse and as Michaela would say "Rubbish" HA! 

It's all because of that site. If any of you are interestedin knowing what it is, I'll pm it to you. It's sad as heck.:X


----------



## Spring (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh.. I don't know what to expect now. I was soangry after Stephanie got kicked off. She was one of the best! This hasgot to be the crappiest idol ever. I'm disgusted!

If Sanjaya wins this whole competition, there's going to be a lot ofangry people, I'll be one of them. He's on borrowed time already!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2007)

Unbelievable!

http://votefortheworst.com/


----------



## Spring (Mar 22, 2007)

Those people should get a life....

:disgust:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 22, 2007)

I think that's hilarious actually. I love the idea, but poor Sanjaya.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 24, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Oh, what did you think of it Friday Michaela?
> 
> It's about to come on here-two hours! They must have 2 performances each. This ought to be interesting...


I'm only seeing this now, I avoid this thread during the weeksoI don't spoil it for myself. I thought last week wasRUBBISHlol

This week....Sanjaya.....:shock:....worst yet.

I thought Jordan was very good this week, and Blake. Stephanie shouldso not have went out, she wasn't the best, but come on it should havebeen Sanjaya!!

That little girl....:roflmao:

I think Paula should be kicked off, I hate her, she has no idea what she's talking about.:tantrum:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, whatdid you think of it Friday Michaela?
> ...


Ha ha. "rubbish"

I wonder what this week will be like... I don't even know the theme forthis week, just that Gwen Stefani is on, I think she'll becoaching. She is totally awesome. I love No Doubtand I like her first solo cd, but not the 2nd.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 25, 2007)

pop-theme, I think.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds right. Thanks Nessa.


----------



## Spring (Mar 25, 2007)

This should be interesting, especially for Gina. I like her, but she's more rocker than pop.

I wonder how Sanjaya will do too. I hope he goes andthosepeople from "Vote for the worst"stopwronglyvoting for him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Gina should be fine with pop, her band here doesthat too. Song choice. I hope she doesn't do NoDoubt though:shock:. No one should.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 27, 2007)

On my way to work this morning the dj on theradio said that some woman in the U.S. is on a hunger strike,protesting the fact that Sanjaya is still on the show. She's stated shewon't eat anything until he's finally voted off. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> On my way to work this morning the dj on the radio said thatsome woman in the U.S. is on a hunger strike, protesting the fact thatSanjaya is still on the show. She's stated she won't eat anything untilhe's finally voted off. :?


Nice.:shock:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> On my way to work this morning the dj on the radio said thatsome woman in the U.S. is on a hunger strike, protesting the fact thatSanjaya is still on the show. She's stated she won't eat anything untilhe's finally voted off. :?


Some people are just :craziness


----------



## Spring (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my god.

I sort of feel a bit bad for Sanjayawith all the negativemedia attention. If I was him, I'd drop out. There's so many peoplethat dislike him because he is still in the competition!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

And he knows he shouldn't be there. He should've dropped out long ago.

They're saying tonight will be a train wreck as they are not doing popafter all. They are doing Gwen Stefani inspired songs andI've seen the list. Sanjaya is supposedly doing No Doubt'sBathwater-not good at all:shock:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know, can Canadians vote for American Idol?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Does anyone know, can Canadians vote for American Idol?
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


Susan I think its US only.

Sanjaya just totally made a complete joke of himself. What an idiot.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Wasn't the hair something else. Icannot believe he is still in it. Maybe the judges should saythey like him and then people wouldn't vote for him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

They called it a rooster on his head on the AI boards. HAHA

Gina did really well. So happy for her.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 27, 2007)

American Idol voting is open to residents of theU.S. only. Canadian Idol is open to Canadians...though that's a show Inever watch. I caught a few episodes last year and was so turned off bythe judges, who came across (to me) as pseudo-AmericanIdolcopycats. 

I got the feeling that Sanjaya's hair style tonight was in part astatement...his declaration that he just doesn't care. I suspect he'sbeen quite affected by all of the negative comments being generated byhis presence there. Poor kid...he's not a bad singer; just not AmericanIdol caliber...and it's certainly not his fault that he keeps gettingvoted back in. I heard that Simon Cowell has threatened to leave theshow if Sanjaya wins - though I don't know if that is true or a rumor.Nevertheless, I do feel badly for Sanjaya.

Oh, and I also heard that one of the big supporters of that websitewhich encourages people to vote for Sanjaya is Howard Stern...he's beentrying to make a mockery of the show for a while now. It's a shame, asthere's nothing wrong with the show, but this season is definitelyproving that left to the hands of the public, the voting is based onalmost anything but singing talent. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> American Idol voting is open to residents of the U.S. only.Canadian Idol is open to Canadians...though that's a show I neverwatch. I caught a few episodes last year and was so turned off by thejudges, who came across (to me) as pseudo-AmericanIdolcopycats.
> 
> I got the feeling that Sanjaya's hair style tonight was in part astatement...his declaration that he just doesn't care. I suspect he'sbeen quite affected by all of the negative comments being generated byhis presence there. Poor kid...he's not a bad singer; just not AmericanIdol caliber...and it's certainly not his fault that he keeps gettingvoted back in. I heard that Simon Cowell has threatened to leave theshow if Sanjaya wins - though I don't know if that is true or a rumor.Nevertheless, I do feel badly for Sanjaya.
> 
> Oh, and I also heard that one of the big supporters of that websitewhich encourages people to vote for Sanjaya is Howard Stern...he's beentrying to make a mockery of the show for a while now. It's a shame, asthere's nothing wrong with the show, but this season is definitelyproving that left to the hands of the public, the voting is based onalmost anything but singing talent. :?


:yeahthat

Oh Bassettluv. Yes to all. These arefacts. All except the hairdo trying to make a statement thathe wants to leave. Well, not yet, but come on. Hewas really on purpose showing he's not taking it seriously forsure. Simon actually asked one of them that...hhmm, whichone...


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 28, 2007)

Personally, It looked like Sanjaya was being abit cocky to me. ( No pun intended about the hair. lol ) He isn'tper-say bad, he just doesn't fit with the rest of the talent up there.Especially people like Melinda and Lakisha!! (I'm rootin' for Melinda.lol)


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh gosh. Whatwas he trying to pull offtonight? I can't even remember what song he sang and AI only startedhalf hour ago. I was starring at his hair and amazed by how stupid itlooked! What a poser tonight, trying to seem bad and punk.

Hopefully the little girls will go onto the next pretty boy that comesalong and thatpeople stop wastingtheir money forthe sole purpose ofbringing American Idol down.

:disgust:. Results are tomorrow right? I can never keep track. It should be interesting.


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wasn't the hair something else. I cannot believe he is still in it.


Okay, I didnt watch the whole show, but I saw the clip of his hair atthe end. I couldnt help but start cracking up. I sort of feel bad forthe kid, but come on.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wasn't thehair something else. I cannot believe he is still in it.
> ...


Haley, I told my husband about it, he's at 2nd job, but he's like "it's rigged".

For him to absolutely humiliate himself and _*Gwen *_evensaid she didn't know if he could pull it off( A No Doubt song!); beingnice?...:shock:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 28, 2007)

Sanjaya better go out, if it was vote out the person you want to go, he'd be long gone:tantrum:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 28, 2007)

lol - looks like we'll be seeing Sanjaya next week!

_________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, I bet the judges are sorry now they ever put him in the Top 12. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2007)

I have an awful feeling he's going to win the whole thing. That would be terrible.

It isn't on here foranother few hours.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 28, 2007)

The only reason I watch now is to hear MelindaDoolittle sing. This deal with Sanjaya makes the show totally worthlessthis year.:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

ugh! that was so stupid!!! but i wont say anything cause im not sure if everyone has seen it yet?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2007)

I totally agree with you Mambo. 

They should do it the same way it's done on Dancing With The Stars,both the judges and the public's votes count.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's it..Everyone watching needs to vote likecrazy for whoever they like next week! lol If the "Fanjayas" can do it(as they call themselves) so can we, and we can vote that little twitoff!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

Many peeps are done watching! They'recompletely fed up with this. He wasn't even in the bottom3!!!!!!!!!

Decent singers are being sent home, it's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

its so dumb! how can he still be in there!! hes so obnoxious!!!!!:banghead :rant:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 28, 2007)

Oops!! I forgot about time zones!! Sorry if I spilled the beans.

________
Nadia


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2007)

No problem . I half expected it.:?

I'd vote, but I'm in Canada. How annoying. The others are being cheatedout of a chance to get a record deal and the cash . Hopefully Sanjayagoes home soon.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 28, 2007)

Plenty of Talent scouts attend these types ofevents..If they have ANY brains at all, they'll pick out the good onesanyway and offer them something.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Oops!! I forgot about time zones!! Sorryif I spilled the beans.
> 
> ________
> Nadia


Nah, it's ok Nadia. If you're on AI boards, they'reso busy you're bound tohear something before it airs anyway.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hopefully Sanjaya goes home soon.


That was my hope a while ago, but he's still in the game. I suspect nowthat he will probably go right down to the final 2 or 3. And yeah,there is even the possibility he could win. :disgust:

Remember season 4, with that fellow Scott Savol? I can't remember nowexactly when he was finally voted off, but hemade it to thetop 10 I think...and he was the contestant everyone wanted to see gone.He was the fellow who came across as extremely arrogant and rudethroughout his entire appearance on the show. Yet he stayed in thecontest long after he should have been sent home. With Sanjaya, I don'tfind him rude or annoying, but people are getting upset because theyknow he is being voted back week after week for the wrong reasons. Iguess every season has one. :?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Honestly if his family really cared about, theytell him to bow out gracefully (come up with some excuse why he has topull out). I'm sure if he won he'd end up being a one hitwonder and that's if he's lucky to have one hit.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah! I remember Scott Savol! I heard he was convicted of abusing his girl friend?

Yeah I agree. It's not that he is a dreadful singer, although he isn'tgreat at all, but that people way more talented in him have been kickedoff while he doesn't even enter the bottom 3.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't remember him, and I watched all of them.

susan


----------



## Spring (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybea picture would help?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh dear God how could I forget that face!

Thanks 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok I just watched it (it's not live here, so wesee the results show right after the main show)....Sanjaya's hairwas...very...um...nice:rofl:

So furious he's still there though, I never actually thought much of Chris Sligh, but better than Sanjaya!!ullhair:

To be honest I thought most people were rubbish:dunno


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 30, 2007)

Even Gina?:X They all weren't that great were they? I also like Phil, but the rest, blah.

This coming week should prove interesting.


----------



## Spring (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree. It should be very interesting next week. 

I think I read here that if Sanjaya wins Simon said he would leave theshow. If he does, I doubt there would be another American Idol, whichwould be a terrible shame.


----------



## Sharron (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm late jumping in here, but I'm new to the forum.

The whole Sanjaya thing irritates me so! If they had somesort of limitus on the voting like they do with Dancing with the Stars,we probably wouldn't have this problem!

I agree, though, there has been one of "these" every season.I still remember the little Hawaiian girl who KNEW she needed to besent home, but her friends in HI kept voting her through. Youcould tell she was so embarrassed about being sent through when othersmuch more talented were getting voted off!

My husband says there is actually a whole group dedicated to voting forthe WORST person just so they can mess the whole voting process up!

...and what did you think about the Brittish Invasion artist who tickedSimon off about it being a "voting contest" rather than a "singingcontest" as Simon keeps insisting it is?!



Personally, I like Melinda 



Blessings,

Sharron


----------



## Spring (Mar 31, 2007)

I might have missed that one episode where they had the British Invasion. I can't remember.

I think they should have a panel of maybe 10 artists for judges andhave it half/half. So the public does get to vote, but the judges getthe last say kind of thing. It's just not working the way it is now.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 1, 2007)

> ...and what did you think about theBrittish Invasion artist who ticked Simon off about it being a "votingcontest" rather than a "singing contest" as Simon keeps insisting itis?!


Oh, I think you're refering to Peter Noone, the lead singer from"Herman's Hermits". He and Lulu were guests that week. I don't know,this season seems to be proving that it really is a voting contest andthat vocal talents come close to the bottom of the list of importance,unfortunately. 

And yes, I tend to like Melinda too. 

On a lighter note:


----------



## Sharron (Apr 1, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 1, 2007)

As soon as he walked out like that..my sisters and myself just started laughing, classic. lol


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 1, 2007)

As soon as he walked out like that..my sisters and myself just started laughing, classic. lol


----------



## Spring (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha! I love Ryan Seacrest. Such a character!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

That was really funny! This week I hope is better and that freak gets voted off.:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2007)

It was ok tonight. The judges didn'teven say anything about Sanjaya's performance. Simon crackedme up when he said "Let's try a different tactic thisweek...incredible." HA

My Gina did pretty good for the genre. 

I heard on the AI boards that LaKisha (who was last) was off tune:shock:.

Phil was off a bit, Paula wasn't real thrilled with it.

Melinda and Blake were pretty darn good.

Sanjaya-He actually didn't do too bad, but, ya know. He's basically a Vegas perfomer.

Haley did good, but Simon only said he liked her legs:shock:. They didn't like it, trying to sway votes.

We'll see.


----------



## Spring (Apr 4, 2007)

It was OK. Like every week, I loved Melinda's performance. She's incredible. The others were alright. I also like Gina too!

I was laughing at Sanjaya's hair. It looked like a little kid whoslicked their hair back for picture day. He does have charm, but Idon't think his charm should keep him in the contest. 


Can't wait for tomorrow! This should be interesting..


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 4, 2007)

I forgot to tell you guys I saw Taylor Hicks inconcert this past Sunday. He put on a very good show if you like hisbrand of blue eyed soul. Simon Cowell would have hated it becauseTaylor did a lot of his "dancing" and the crowd went wild when hedanced! I also just found out Micheal Bublé is supposed to make asurprise appearance on tonights results show. It seems that TonyBennett is under the weather.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool. I'll tell my co-worker aboutthat, she loves Taylor! I think Tony is sick (disease sickmaybe)I thought someone from a news source said.

Well, here we go tonight. I am very nervous forGina. The boards were saying she goes tonight, but I don'tthink so, I think it will be Phil.:nerves1 I sure hope theychange the system after this year.


Edited to add: She wants this so badlyand is sotruly sincere about it. When she does go, I don't thinkshe'll be able to sing her exit song she'll be bawling. Ijust know it. She teared up last week when the judgescritisized her after her performance. This week she lashedback at Simon, whom she has said to really like.:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

I frickin knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye Gina! I still love you! This sucks.I'm bawling like a baby. Her heart was in this, darn it.

:sad:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay Excuse me But what the F*** happenedthere???? Gina goes home. I think I have to say I'mso done with this season. What a bunch of crap!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

Bleep Idol!!!!!!!!! This is total bull and that's all I can say.

Thanks Crystal! I needed that.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 4, 2007)

Well as far as I'm concerned there was a fewothers that could've went home, not her!! I really reallyliked her. This show is dumb this year. I don'teven find it fun to watch. It's quite boring, and now thatGina's gone, I don't really care anymore. I do like a coupleothers, but I really don't care who wins! or loses for thatmatter.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with you Crystal! On theboards they'r saying how classy she was, it was like when she letJordin sing, she was "passing the baton". How cool isthat? How hard that song had to be for her ..."Smile".


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 5, 2007)

Haley should have gone this week, not Gina. I mean, she wasn't my favorite. But, she is definately better than Haley.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZQT3-gYS4&amp;mode=related&amp;search]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZQT3-gYS4&amp;mode=related&amp;search[/ame]=

Gina-I'll Stand By You.

I'll stand by you Gina!--G-FORCE!


----------



## Spring (Apr 5, 2007)

Poor Gina. Just saw it . I hate how they makethem sing at the end, it's so cruel. I have a feeling I'll see heraround though.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 5, 2007)

Gina went??? Geez...she has such a powerfulvoice too. I missed the show last night (my son arrived home and wewere catching up). Who were the bottom picks?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

Phil, Haley, and Gina. Believe it or not, Sanjaya was in the middle.


----------



## Sharron (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm just about done with the wholebiz. We'll watch it through to the end, I'm sure(hubby). If it were up to me, though, I'd stopwatching. If they don't change the system next year, I'llinsist we don't watch.

So hard to believe Sanjaya is in the MIDDLE. Mind-boggling...... :shock:


----------



## candy07 (Apr 5, 2007)

Trust me your not the only one! American I dolis so awesome. I just love Sanjiah! I hope to b on american i dol oneday. Did you see the episode of the crazy lady who said that she canwin american idol by them teaching her to sing? I know it's alot ofhumiliation. But it's funny!


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 5, 2007)

I know this isn't American Idol, but did anyoneever catch this little girl who performed on that spinoff show,America's Got Talent? Someone uploaded this video of her auditioning onthat show a few months ago (they mistakenly thought it was fromAmerican Idol) but I recall seeing the show when it had aired - it wasactually the only episode of America's Got Talent that I saw. Anyway,that girl just _blew me away_!!!...I was actually in tears afterher performance. She could walk all over just about any of the AmericanIdol contestants...and she's only 11...:shock:!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCmo3oQHaf4[/ame]


----------



## Sharron (Apr 5, 2007)

oh yea! I liked that show -- I hope it comes back


----------



## Spring (Apr 6, 2007)

I know. I saw that too. She really has gottalent. Major talent.If you try to close your eyes, you could_never _tell she was 11, maybe 3x her age. Serious talent. Somepeople are just so darn gifted. 

:faint:!That girl is probably better than 75% of singers out there today. Incredible.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, I just watched the show...so beyond a joke now...I really couldn't care less anymore.:dunno

The talent just isn't there, it's not even entertaining, even thejudges boreme,the only one I can watch is Simon.
All I can say is roll on August so theX Factor comes back....:waiting:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you bawl Michaela? I did, and when I rewatch the elimination on youtube, I still do too.:shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Bite your tongue Michaela, if it's August thenthat means summer is over and for goodness sake it's cold and flurrieshere today. We need Spring, and summer then you canhave your X Factor. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Crystal, yeah, it was so sad, she didn't deserveto go out now at all.:cry2 Though I was flicking back and forwardduring the results show (we're watching the Passion of theChrist...it's the part when they're nailing him to the cross rightnow...it's horrific, but appropriate for Good Friday)

LOL Susan, you're right! I love Spring andSummer too:sunshine:


----------



## Spring (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww shucks! Thanks . Hehe just being silly. . Today was so warm though! Almost like Summer!

I have a feeling this will be American Idols last year unless they change the voting system.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 10, 2007)

OK here we go, lets see who totally screws up tonight *SANJAYA*

*:bunnydance:Susan*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

Ha Ha Susan! I know. I justmiss Gina terribly. She's had alot of exposure this weekthough! Let's see, Regis &amp; Kelly, Ellen, Nickolodean(sp), Fox News, something called Shobiz or something, and AccessHollywood!

Let's see, Phil may bomb on this too...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

My TV isn't even hooked up, but from what I'veseen so far, I won't mind if Haley goes. (I really likedGina, too bad). 

I think Sanjaya will make it to #4, or even #3. 

sas :twocents


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> (I really liked Gina, too bad).
> 
> I think Sanjaya will make it to #4, or even #3.
> 
> sas :twocents


Yeah, pipp, unfortunately, I think so too:X.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

Will be interesting tomorrow night. Itshould be Haley or Sanjaya to go, I'm thinking.onder:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm wagering that Sanjaya will again not be inthe bottom votes. I actually kind of enjoyed his performance tonight!But then, there weren't very many that I did enjoy; I kinda thoughtBlake's was good. I loved Melinda's voice but found her stage presence(her body movements) stilted. 

My guess is that Phil will be sent home. Of course, it's American Idol...anyone can go...:dunno:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, I think Blake did the best! Probably Haley after seeing it though.


----------



## Spring (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too! I really love watching Blake. He has so much star quality . He was the best tonight, IMO.

Will be interested to see what happens. 

:wiggle


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sanjaya needs to go..He's needed to for a longtime..lol but I'm hoping him or Haley. (I'd be really happy to seeSanjaya go, though)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

Sanjaya safe:scared:again:disgust:, Haley goes home.

Bottom 3:

Chris

Haley

Phil :dunno:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

No surprises here that Sanjaya was completelysafe. I think if Sanjaya goes all the way - this willdefinately be the end of American Idol.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> No surprises here that Sanjaya was completelysafe. I think if Sanjaya goes all the way - this willdefinately be the end of American Idol.


A big fat yep to that! They should've done somethingabout long before now. May be they can't dunno, thejudges are trying to sway votes though.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspect that Sanjaya will make it to at leastthe final three...and then he _might_ be voted out (that's a_BIG _might). He's popular, so he gets voted back in every week. :?

...off to watch Dallas...at least J.R. is still unpredictable...even in re-runs...


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not sure how many people here were glad to seeHaley go..but I was!! I think she should have gone instead of Gina lastweek, personally. She just doesn't have what it takes to be in the samegroup everyone else is ( Except for Sanjaya. lol ) I wasn't surprisedSanjaya was safe, yet again. But, I was irritated. 

My sister and I said we're going to scream off of the deck the night hegets voted off. He HAS to be voted off, that or America is too easilyswayed by appearance. (I don't even think he's that great lookingeither.) But, that's just my personal opinion.

Still hoping Melinda makes it!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 12, 2007)

I think all the American people on this forum(and theirs lots ofyou)MUST vote next week foranyone but Sanjaya. 

If I could vote trust me I would. I always vote when Canadian Idol is on.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Im watching it! I hope dolittle (sp?) wins or jorden sparks!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *
I have a feeling this will be American Idols last year unless they change the voting system.


a friend of mine told me that they heard that simon wasnt coming backnext yr if Sanjaya won this yr...he said that it wouldntberight if sanjaya wins...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 17, 2007)

OMG Sanjaya was really BAD:vomit:. I think Ryan should stick to being Host and keep his coments to himself.

Susan:apollo:

Come on everyone vote tonight.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

Phil did really good. So didJordin. Lakisha-ok, Melinda-not bad at all. Blakedid ok, not great. Please don't make me mention IT.:shock:


----------



## Sharron (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, we are officially not watching anymore... Just can't handle it. I'll probably popinto this thread just to see who is winning, but the injustice of itall is just too much.

I wonder how many fans have hit this point besides my family??? :shock:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm with ya Sharron! I've givenup. I find it boring and rediculous. I can't watchit anymore.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

I just wanna see how it plays out afterGina. Hey, I heard that she went to NY on Sunday (whichaccording to the weather, don't know if she got there Sunday) toaudition for Rent!


----------



## Spring (Apr 17, 2007)

6 minutes until it comes on here! I am dying to hear Sanjaya, I admit, I do get a kick out of his performances.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> 6minutes until it comes on here! I am dying to hear Sanjaya, I admit, Ido get a kick out of his performances.


Uuh, ya won't tonight either.:shock:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 18, 2007)

I've completely given up now too...I'll keep reading here too, if Sanjaya goes out maybe I'll watch again...


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 18, 2007)

And Drum Roll Please.......

Sanjaya Goes Home!!!! (Yes I watched, there was nothing else on hahahhahaha)

It's about friggin time.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 18, 2007)

FINALLY YES, He's going home.:colors::elephant::great:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank God in heaven!!!! He's gone!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 18, 2007)

:yes::bunnydance:WOOHOO!!!!!!:bunnydance::yes::highfive::happydancearty0002::yes:


----------



## m.e. (Apr 18, 2007)

The reign ofterror is over!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2007)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> :yes::bunnydance:WOOHOO!!!!!!:bunnydance::yes::highfive::happydancearty0002::yes:


You ain't lyin! Pretty bad we're rooting on a rabbit forumthat he's gone! I just got off the AI boards and OMG-what acelebration!

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 19, 2007)

:woohoo

I'm gonna start watching again now!!



What was the whole thing that happened with Simon??:? They mentioned it a little on the news but I didn't see it all.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

They hyped it up about the massacre thathappened here in Virginia. After Chris performed since he isfrom there that he gave a shout out to all the families and the victimsand the camera caught Simon (who said he was talking to Paula anddidn't hear him) rolling his eyes right after Chris said it and theyfound this beyond rude, which it would be if that was what happened,but he said it's not.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2007)

They actually showed the conversation he hadwith Paula at the time and he really was talking to her and rolled hiseyes at another comment Chris made. They actually had audioon the conversation and played it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> They actually showed the conversation he had with Paula atthe time and he really was talking to her and rolled his eyes atanother comment Chris made. They actually had audio on theconversation and played it.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


Yeah, they did last night and it looked a bit like he rolled his eyes about Chris, but kinda hard to tell though.:dunno:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2007)

he rolled his about what chris said about singing through your nose


----------



## m.e. (Apr 26, 2007)

Totally *not* expecting that result tonight!

Did anyone watch? Did you donate? :stikpoke As highly skeptical as I amof celebrity charities, they're hooked up with some really great andreputable organizations, and I hope they can do a lot of good :thumbup


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Emmy!

Yeah, I was on the AI boards all night! It was fun,really. Uh, no elimination tonight due to it being a "CharityEvent". We're happy about that though! Although,two eliminations next time:shock:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

So, what did we think? I thought it was a great show. Gina was there and Ryan talked to her on camera-cool.

I thought Phil and Melinda were great. Melinda really took tothis "rocker" thing, I take back what I said about her and Lakisha andtheir "genre". Tonight proved it!

Two go home tomorrow night:shock:. I say Chris and dunno...


----------

